# Candled red-foot eggs Part 2.



## matt41gb (Feb 3, 2011)

I took some more candled egg pictures because this time you can distinctly make out the shape of the little red-foot. The first picture is blurry, but you can see his silhouette the best in it. He is on his back, head stretched out, with a front leg in the air. Pretty cool!

Laid on 12/20/10
















-Matt


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Man that's cool.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## tobibaby (Feb 4, 2011)

his little hand is adorable.. coolio


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice Matt! 
excellent pics and story! 

JD~


----------



## Isa (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've never seen pictures like that posted, or anywhere for that matter. I enjoy sharing them with you guys. 

-Matt


----------

